# Чем отличаются русские баяны от иностранных?



## Esn (27 Апр 2012)

Прочитав здесь некоторые темы, создается впечатление, что есть общее мнение что баяны лучше покупать от немцев и итальянцев, а не из России или Украины. А на Википедии, вроди говорится что русские баяны отличаются от иностранных инструментов деталями конструкции, и что у них особенный звук: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayan_(accordion)

Я хотел бы разобраться в этом деле... чем отличаются иностранные модели от русских и украинских? Делают ли иностранцы готово-выборные модели? Чем у них звук отличается?

Я бы хотел купить инструмент у которого "чистый" звук, то есть который не звучит как типичный западный аккордеон... с другой стороны, так как я живу в Канаде, немецкие и итальянские модели наверное легче найти.


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2012)

Esn писал:


> создается впечатление, что есть общее мнение что баяны лучше покупать от немцев и итальянцев, а не из России или Украины.


это в какой ценовой категории? если ширпотреб (кременные, этюды, юности всякие), то да, а если высшей (юпитера, акко, всякие скандалли-пигини), то лично я российские бы выбрал


----------



## Esn (28 Апр 2012)

Нет, очень дорогие я пока не ищу... может через 10 лет. 

Хочу найти баян, у которого звук как в этом видео (музыкант написал, это баян Ганинской гармонной фабрики (г.Киров) 1987 года):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3bmmeClB04

Но не такой (вроди похоже, но все-таки помоему есть разница):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b52F_riRVsU

И уж точно не такой:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAA00HmBUtY


----------



## Alexei (28 Апр 2012)

Если первая ссылка на дешевый школьный баян, то вторая -- на так называемый диатонический аккордеон (разные звуки на разжим-сжим). Это достаточно разные инструменты. Так что не всё, что с кнопками является баяном.


----------



## Esn (28 Апр 2012)

Цитата:


> Если первая ссылка на дешевый школьный баян, то вторая -- на так называемый диатонический аккордеон (разные звуки на разжим-сжим).


Разве? Кнопки на правой стороне выглядят одинаково. 3 ряда, "B system". Или Вы имели в виду третию ссылку? 

Я знаю, что в последней ссылке не баян - я просто хотел показать, какое качество звука я не хочу (прекрасный инструмент, но звук более полный, не такой чистый). Дело в том, что в местных магазинах баяны вообще не продаются, так что мне наверное прийдется заказывать инструмент через интернет. Так что надо заранее знать, какие можно покупать, а какие нет. Поятому я последние несколько дней искал видео на Youtube с баянами, и попробовал отметить, как разные модели баянов звучат.


----------



## sniper-su28 (28 Апр 2012)

У русского баяна душа русская!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Апр 2012)

Где вы находитесь то ? В каких краях ? Выбирать инструмент по видео в Youtube , да по интернету, врагу бы не посоветовал !


----------



## mikes7 (28 Апр 2012)

В Петербурге и Москве, таких вариантов которые вы ищете просто море! И продают их в основном за копейки около 20-100$. 

http://www.avito.ru/catalog/muzykalnye_instrumenty-38/sankt-peterburg-653240?nam
e=Р±Р°СЏРЅ

Хороший вариант конечно поискать нужно и вложиться в ремонт, но скорее всего, даже с доставкой купить его в наших краях будет дешевле, чем найти что-то подобное у вас.


----------



## Alexei (28 Апр 2012)

Esn писал:


> Или Вы имели в виду третию ссылку?


Да -- последнюю ссылку имел ввиду. Начало видео. Далее другие инструменты показаны.


----------



## Esn (28 Апр 2012)

*Новиков Игорь*, нахожусь в Канаде (в городе Торонто). В музыкальных магазинах здесь баяны не продают, по крайней мере я их не нашел. И в Craigslist ничего нету. Можно конечно спросить в ЖЖ сообществе toronto-ru, возможно кто-то найдется, но сначала надо понять, что ищу. 

Вот например на другом форуме, кто-то написал что "Weltmeister c кнопками в правой клавиатуре баяном называть, видимо, всё-таки не следует" так как "по конструкции и по звуку он гораздо ближе к клавишному аккордеону":
http://wap.bayanac.borda.ru/?1-2-0-00000070-000-0-0-1327504839

Значит русские баяны все-таки физически чем-то отличаются от иностранных баянов, и не только "душой"?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Апр 2012)

На Форуме есть люди из США. Баянистка и Сергей Семенов,кажется. Попробуйте пообщаться с ними,может быть чем и помогут.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (29 Апр 2012)

Приветствую, обсуждающих эту тему.

Я живу в Ланкастере, штат Пенсильвания. Коллекционирую различные гармони и баяны. У меня есть несколько разнличных баянов, но для Вас (Esn), скорее всего, ни один из них не подойдёт. Я покупал несколько баянов через ebay. Правда, иногда они доходили с отвалившимися голосами. Можно купить и в других местах. Если Вы не торопитесь, то могу осведомить Вас когда появится что-нибудь стоящее (точнее подобное тому на котором играет Юрий в Вашей первой ссылке). Думаю что в течении месяца (махимум двух) найду для Вас подходящий баян в пределах местных $500. Ну а ежели горит, то обратитесь к Нине Тритениченко. Раньше у неё всегда были в наличии ученические баяны. Я у неё покупал один. Вот ссылка где указан телефон: http://www.barvinok-us.com/original_site/Conductor.htm если не дозвонитесь, то попробуйте поискать в интернете на BAYANINA. Коля (bayanistka), по-моему, уже продал свой "Концерт", который более навороченный чем на первом видео. Если хотите можете мне позвонить и я с удовольствием Вам расскажу о здешних возможностях купить такой инструмент. Мой домашний телефон: (717) 581-8269. Звоните после 6ти вечера по восточному времени.


----------



## bayanistka (30 Апр 2012)

*Esn*,
Найти русский баян в местных лавках США и Канады действительно проблематично. А пересылка обычно заканчивается трагедией для инструмента- механика распадается , голоса отваливаются и т.д. (очень важно правильно упаковать инструмент, т.е. рассоединить на два полукорпуса, снять резонаторы и осторожно подфиксировать механику мягкими материалами и т.д. Но вряд ли кто это сделает для Вас). Я сам не раз погорел на этом. На данный момент в городке Bothell неподалёку от Сиэтла в местном ломбарде имеется в продаже трёхголосая Тула 302 , но в ужасном состоянии. Плюс владелец лавки просит за неё более $1000. То есть и этот вариант отпадает. Даже если и найдёте подходящий вариант у себя в Онтарио, то баян будет требовать соответствующего ремонта, а это - очень дорогое удовольствие в наших краях. Например, дилер Петосы и Зеро Сетте в Сиэтле берёт 80 долларов в час ( как минимум) за такую работу, а цельную планку они вовсе не делают. Мой Вам совет- постарайтесь спланировать поездку в СНГ в недалёком будущем, посетив родственников или друзей на Украине или в России. Таким образом Вы несомненно выберете нормальный баян на Ваш вкус и цвет по приемлемой цене, и лично доставите домой без всякого риска. Смотрите сами, Вам решать.
Лично сам я нахожусь в подобной ситуации - а именно: в июне месяце еду на Украину с главной целью подремонтировать и настроить свой Юпитер. Ну, и за одно отдохнуть в санатории недельки три, пока баян будет на ремонте. Иного выхода из сложившейся ситуации я для себя не вижу.


----------



## Gross (30 Апр 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> имеется в продаже трёхголосая Тула 302 , но в ужасном состоянии


По опыту общения с этой моделью скажу- держитесь от неё подальше.


----------

